# 48 images, mostly outside. Click if you dare... heheh.



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

So I finally got around to that outdoors photo shoot I've been intending to do... the rats loved it...

Cola:


































































My stepmom's dog, lol:


















Fizz:


















































































Zinc:










































































































Group pics:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pictures!

Zinc is especially an amazing little poser. Lovin' the belly.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

nice.... thank goodness I have high speed

you ought to mrk this one as "beware dailup user"


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

It's 'cause she's older and slowing down... -shrugs- Fizz would barely sit still XD


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty little ladies!!! :lol: 

And is the dog a Schnauzer-Dachshund mix? What a cutie!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Could you please try to limit how many pictures you put up? We dopn't need to see every single shot, just a few per rat . We have several dial-up users on here, and even I was having trouble loading the page with high-speed.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I assumed the title "48 images" meant there was a lot to load on here.

I've only had high speed for less than 6 months (before that it was dial-up) and I'm glad. It's nice to see all the pretty babies.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Could you please try to limit how many pictures you put up? We dopn't need to see every single shot, just a few per rat . We have several dial-up users on here, and even I was having trouble loading the page with high-speed.


Yeah... I put a warning in the title, didn't I? o_o


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, there was a warning, so anyone who can't load that many pics should know not to clicky. xD

Your babies are so photogenic! =]


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

reachthestars said:


> Could you please try to limit how many pictures you put up? We dopn't need to see every single shot, just a few per rat . We have several dial-up users on here, and even I was having trouble loading the page with high-speed.


Thats kind of rude! Don't look at it then!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

-pokes einstein-
reachthestars is a mod, you know. O.O
-hides-


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

Eh well. If it is a matter of not fitting on the site that is different but there are ways to say things! O well the pics are super cute and I enjoyed looking at them. It took less than 30 seconds to load over here but I do not have dial up (did not really know anyone still did...LOL)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aww that zinc in the tree pic is hilarious. adorable!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I realize that there is a warning in the title, but 48 pictures is excessive. We try not to limit our members here but there really are reasons other rat forums have a maximum amount of images per thread rule. I have high speed, but found it took a very long time to load. Concidering I had a problem with it, I figured that I should speak up. I'm certainly not saying remove any images, but in the future please limit yourself to a few shots per rat. 

Einstein, as to 'not looking at it', as mods we have to do just that - we have to make sure all pictures are appropriate and watch out for all of our members (not saying Kay would post anything inappropriate, of course). As to it being 'rude', I am terribly sorry you saw it as such, but just because something isn't sunshine and roses doesn't make it rude - just to the point.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

well I don't normally post this many but I also don't normally get good pics of my rats. So.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps in the future if you are able to get so many great pics again and would like to share them (please do, they are wonderful!) instead of posting them all directly on here, post a link to the online folder instead (or where ever you have them uploaded). you wouldn't have to worry about the sizes then either (which i know for some of my great pictures, the resize takes away some great quality to the photo...  ).


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

ok twitch


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

great pics!  very cute!!!


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

Really cute pics. I especially love the tree shots!


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

So, KayRatz, how did you get the girls to not just dart off outside? I would like to take my boys out, but am afraid. (My boys are lazy, but they can still be really fast when they feel like it!)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I kept them on a table and kept an eye on them the whole time. They DID NOT go on the ground once, and even if they had I just trust them enough that they wouldn't run off.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

they are real cute! I love Zinc's tree pic


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Zinc is SOOO much bigger than the other two - are they a lot younger? 

I love big ol ratties!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They are younger than her by a little over a year, haha.


----------

